# Atonal opera



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

Is it measurably different from the sound of an orchestra warming up while a tone-deaf soprano rehearses off-key?


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

Couchie said:


> Is it measurably different from the sound of an orchestra warming up while a tone-deaf soprano rehearses off-key?


It can be difficult to listen to. But if used at the right dramatic moment, it's like a good chef adding some spice to the recipe. They are very limited few atonal operas that work, Berg's _Wozzeck_ is the best example where it does well, for an atonal opera.


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

Couchie said:


> Is it measurably different from the sound of an orchestra warming up while a tone-deaf soprano rehearses off-key?


It's kind of like Wagner in that some people are unable to tell the difference.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Sorry but I am atonal deaf so the soprano can be off-key and I wouldn't know any better.


----------



## MoonlightSonata (Mar 29, 2014)

Albert7 said:


> Sorry but I am atonal deaf so the soprano can be off-key and I wouldn't know any better.


What's atonal deafness?


----------



## anmhe (Feb 10, 2015)

Would you classify some of the works of Poul Ruders that way? If so, I'm sort of with you, Couchie. Atonal works can get tedious and distracting at times. I somewhat get what the composer is trying to accomplish, but I also feel like I'm being antagonized.


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2015)

Eh, I find quality contemporary opera to be easily as effective as anything that came before it. Oftentimes, moreso.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

MoonlightSonata said:


> What's atonal deafness?


atonal deafness = an inability to distinguish between surrealism and serialism.


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

Wozzeck comes together once viewed live. It is hard to fathom for me from just a listen (or 2 or 3).


----------



## sabrina (Apr 26, 2011)

Atonal sound that rarely occurs in a concert/aria may be nice. But pure atonal music screeches my delicate ears:lol:
Actually I guess I mostly try to avoid it, to prevent brain damage. 
People think that if they invent strange things can be called composers or painters.
I like Wagner's music, but I don't like his opera as I find it boring.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

sabrina said:


> Atonal sound that rarely occurs in a concert/aria may be nice. But pure atonal music screeches my delicate ears:lol:
> Actually I guess I mostly try to avoid it, to prevent brain damage.
> People think that if they invent strange things can be called composers or painters.
> I like Wagner's music, but I don't like his opera as I find it boring.


I have hardcore ears so I can hear anything happily.

Gimme a tin can and drumsticks with a soprano and I'm still in bliss. I am not picky at all.

Scarier for me is my dad telling me of the secret chains and whips that Puccini kept in his basement . Sounds like Madame Butterfly fifty shades of Puccini here.


----------

